# Quiz Fragen in einem Array nach drücken auf einen Button abfragen



## Bolla1313 (27. Okt 2020)

Brauche dringend Hilfe.
Bin Anfänger und möchte ein kleines Quiz versuchen. Alles was ich ausprobiere klappt ???

Ich habe einige Fragen in einem Array: z.B. frage[0] = "jhjkh skjhdfk"; frage[1] = "hjh j"
Frage Element: <div id="frage"> ...
einen Button: <button type ="button" id="weiter">weiter</button>
gleichzeitig möchte ich eine var summe nach jeder Frage um eine Wert (z.B. 2) erhöhen.

Ich habe es mit for(i=0; i <= anzahl_fragen; i++) {
document.getElementById("frage").innerHTML = frage_;
summe = summe + 2;
if (onklick="weiter"){}
}

klappt leider nicht ??
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen._


----------



## Kirby.exe (27. Okt 2020)

Also erstmal ist das kein Java sondern Java Script und was genau versuchst du hier zu tun? Erläutere bitte wie du dir dein Quiz vorstellst?


----------



## Bolla1313 (27. Okt 2020)

sorry - ja javascript.
ich möchte 10 Fragen der Reihe nach stellen. Die Fragen haben als Antwort eine Wertung (0-10 Punkte). Diese Punkte sollen dann aufsummiert werden. Die Punkte ermittele ich über eine Sliderstellung (das funktioniert). Die Fragen sind in einem Array.


----------



## Kirby.exe (27. Okt 2020)

Also wie wäre es mit sowas:

```
for(i=0; i <= anzahl_fragen; i++) {
    document.getElementById("frage").innerHTML = frage[i];
    summe = summe + 2;
    if (onklick="weiter"){}
}
```


----------



## Bolla1313 (27. Okt 2020)

@Kirby_Sike: das war auch mein erster Ansatz - funktioniert leider nicht, deshalb habe ich die Frage hier im Forum gestellt.
Wenn ich auch den Button klicke - passiert nichts????


----------



## Kirby.exe (27. Okt 2020)

Hast du denn dein Script an den Button gebunden? Per Listener?

Also zum Beispiel so: 



```
<form>
    <button type ="button" id="weiter">weiter</button>
</form>
<script>
    function quizIterator(buttonElement){
       var buttonClickedID = buttonElement.id;
        if(buttonClickedID == 'weiter'){
            ...Hier kommt dein Code
        }
    }
</script>
```


----------

